# SS Jetty



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Does anyone know what is going on at the end of the SS Jetty?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Moving jetty rocks around with some little ones, medium ones and some biguns. Same thing they did on the Freeport side last year. Very methodical as they are marked and each rock/boulder goes into a particular destination. Guys come from the Midwest and do most of the jetty work around the USA.


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

I have done a ton (excuse pun please) of work with those boys and they are good to go. That rock is barged down from Missouri. Got to visit the quarry last year and it was pretty impressive. I'm willing to bet that 90% of the jetties and shore protection rip rap you have ever stepped foot on was placed by them. They were a subcontractor to us when we did the Packery Channel dredging and they built the jetties. My favorite job to date!


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Great photo of our local packery jetty question do you have a closer photo I would love to post this on our Team page on facebook?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

LosingNemo said:


> I have done a ton (excuse pun please) of work with those boys and they are good to go. That rock is barged down from Missouri. Got to visit the quarry last year and it was pretty impressive. I'm willing to bet that 90% of the jetties and shore protection rip rap you have ever stepped foot on was placed by them. They were a subcontractor to us when we did the Packery Channel dredging and they built the jetties. My favorite job to date!


Why can't they build Rollover like this?


----------

